# suggestion - how to filter out some new posts ??



## GregGH (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello

I am finding that there are way more posts than I can skim and see what is new ...  what about this -- could we have 'special names' in our control panel that we could use to FILTER out posts that are of limited interest.

Say - you post these names - Hawaii - Marriott - Florida ( just for the sake of the argument ) and any post with these in it --shows --so Branson and South Africa do not ...

Workable ?????

Yeh - I know I could search - but that means I have to do it manually verey time.

If members do not want to do it -- keep the spot in the CP blank.

Enjoy for the forum

Greg


----------



## pjrose (Mar 16, 2009)

I like the idea.  I would like to specify it like an advanced search - what's in and what's out, use of and, or, not....


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 17, 2009)

Interesting suggestion, but I don't know of any way to implement it with our current software.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2009)

GregGH said:


> Hello
> 
> I am finding that there are way more posts than I can skim and see what is new ...



Do you ever go to QUICK LINKS and click on TODAY'S POSTS?  It doesn't filter anything out, but at least it narrows it down to today's posts.


----------



## Stricky (Mar 17, 2009)

I think if you go to advanced search options you can do what you want. Under the "find posts from" - you can select your last visit and then you can hold down the control key and click on the different forums to search. It should give you what you want I think.

Never mind... that requires you to search for a word or phrase also.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 17, 2009)

You CAN limit the forums searched by the New Posts link in the blue navigation bar near the top of the screen.  This is the last item when you configure the Options in your user profile (_UserCP_ link in the blue nav bar, or _Quick Links/Edit Options_ also in the blue nav bar).

Or do what I do -- subscribe to just the forums you want to keep up with and go into your UserCP as your bbs entry point (via Bookmark/Favorite in your browser).  To subscribe, while in the forum, choose "Subscribe to this forum" from the "Forum Tools" menu.  I'd suggest the "No email notification" option when subscribing to limit the load on our mail server.


----------



## GregGH (Mar 18, 2009)

I find great posts in many forums  - hard to narrow down

How about this -- I noticed it in wwwseekingalpha.com --when you read a post they have to the right hand side -- 10 TOP POSTS by readership (today?) and 10 posts that have been hand picked for their content  ....

just a thought

I always say it is better to wear out the IT dept than let them rust out ... 

Greg


----------



## geekette (Mar 18, 2009)

GregGH said:


> I always say it is better to wear out the IT dept than let them rust out ...
> Greg



yeah, I'm sure they appreciate that  

If you really want to have fun with them, request really complex things that you reference as "simple changes."


----------



## pjrose (Mar 18, 2009)

geekette said:


> If you really want to have fun with them, request really complex things that you reference as "simple changes."



When I was a tecchie, I thrived on challenge, and absolutely hated it when I was told it was too complicated or (it's hard to even type this, I detest the expression so much)  "c**t be done"  

That word - the negation of "can" - is not in my vocabulary.  The fastest way to get me to do something is to use that expression.  Maybe it's the child in me protesting being told "no"?  

Not that anyone is saying that here....at least I hope not!


----------



## geekette (Mar 18, 2009)

pjrose said:


> When I was a tecchie, I thrived on challenge, and absolutely hated it when I was told it was too complicated or (it's hard to even type this, I detest the expression so much)  "c**t be done"
> 
> That word - the negation of "can" - is not in my vocabulary.  The fastest way to get me to do something is to use that expression.  Maybe it's the child in me protesting being told "no"?
> 
> Not that anyone is saying that here....at least I hope not!



LOL

I maintain that pretty much everything is possible, given time, money and effort (don't worry, Doug, not asking you to hack vBull).  

What usually kills an initiative where I work now is that they don't want to input effort (as in determining their requirements up front) or simply must have it NOW.  Then I might use that word you hate.  I'm not a magician.  nor mindreader.

"Build it and then I'll tell you if that's what I want" will usually get outright laughter from me.  and probably get me canned one day since they just don't seem to get it.   :hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (Mar 18, 2009)

geekette said:


> LOL
> 
> I maintain that pretty much everything is possible, given time, money and effort (don't worry, Doug, not asking you to hack vBull).
> 
> ...



My nemeses didn't want to input the $ or time.  I was in academic computing, and rather than "now" I got a lot of "in the summer when there's plenty of time" - HA!  That's when all the projects had to be done, b/c during the academic year we were putting out fires.  

PS - love your username!


----------



## geekette (Mar 19, 2009)

pjrose said:


> My nemeses didn't want to input the $ or time.  I was in academic computing, and rather than "now" I got a lot of "in the summer when there's plenty of time" - HA!  That's when all the projects had to be done, b/c during the academic year we were putting out fires.
> 
> PS - love your username!



Thank you - I used to have the market cornered on that moniker.  Gave up a lot of email accounts over time due to spam.

Imagine your summers ended up having very little time!  Not a lot of projects you can go start > finish on in 3 months.  YIKES.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 19, 2009)

In the consulting business, when faced with a client with unrealistic expectations, I often say  _"There is good, there is fast, and there is cheap.  Which two do you want?"_


----------



## debraxh (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, Doug.  I didn't know you could exclude certain forums from the "new posts" search.  It's much nicer for me know that I don't see all of the sightings!  Since I'm not a member of either II or RCI those posts aren't helpful to me and there are lots of them.

Thanks again!


----------

